# 1967 Stuffed Tiger



## gtorip (Aug 8, 2010)

My wife bought a new GTO in 1967. When she picked up her car the dealer included a stuffed tiger for her. She still has the tiger.
Was this a nationwide Pontiac Division promotion or something the local dealer did on its own? If there is a demand for this tiger she would consider selling it.
Thanks - gtorip


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds neat. If it can be confirmed that is was a promotion for the GTO I am sure it's collectible, and theres a few collectors on here that would love to have it. Good luck.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

gtorip said:


> My wife bought a new GTO in 1967. When she picked up her car the dealer included a stuffed tiger for her. She still has the tiger.
> Was this a nationwide Pontiac Division promotion or something the local dealer did on its own? If there is a demand for this tiger she would consider selling it.
> Thanks - gtorip


1967 is to late for it to be Pontiac Division promotion, so had to be something your local Dealer came up with.. 1965 & 66 were the BIG years of the Tiger & GTO!! GR-RRR license plates & tiger tails were distributed at every dealer. Pontiac even worked with Uniroyal to develop the Tiger Paw redline tire.
But GM used a new advertising campaign in 1967.. The 67 GTO was called The Great One. Be great if she still had the GTO too, does she????????????..LES


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Les hit it on the head. GM corporate killed all Tiger-themed advertising after the '66 model year. The dealer probably either had left over tigers, or he still liked the Tiger theme, and kept at it for as long as he wanted to. For '67, it was The Great One. It was more grown up, and more serious. Tripower was gone. For the first time, more automatic GTO's were sold than stickshift cars. You got a woodgrain colnsole instead of chrome. Exit: Hermans Hermits. Enter: The Doors. (sorry...got carried away!) If you go to youtube and enter GTO Great One, there is a killer TV ad from 1967 with a GTO convertible.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you can determine the tiger is a genuine GM promotion piece, it would be valuable to a 65-66 owner/collector. Just advertise it as such.


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

Got a picture?


----------

